# FreeBSD 8.2 can not boot



## zarere (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all,

The issue is the following: I just fresh install FreeBSD 8.2 (FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso) on my machine which is acer travelmate 5510:

Processor: AMD Turion X2 TL-58
Display: 15.4" CrystalBrite TFT Display
Hard Drive 160GB Hard Drive
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Optical Drive: DVD-RW
Graphics: ATI x1300 Graphics
Wireless: Yes, 802.11b/g

The installation went well however when computer tries to boot is pops up with the following error:

http://img215.imageshack.us/i/15032011173.jpg/
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/15032011174.jpg/

I read in some Google forums that this can be a hardware issue but I don't think that this is the issue because I was using FreeBSD 8.1 amd 64 bit version for 8 months before that without a problem. I know that there should  not be an issue with installing 32 bit version of FreeBSD on my machine. Another thing that I can share is that when I tried to install 64 bit version of FreeBSD 8.1 amd 64 everything is working fine without any errors or something. So any advice will be appreciated. Is there a way for me to install 32 bit of FreeBSD 8.2 on my machine because I really don't need the 64 bit version of it because I have only 2 GB of ram and some applications are still not well supported in the 64 bit version of FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

Those panics are usually caused by bad memory.


----------



## zarere (Mar 16, 2011)

*Problem solved*

Nope the ram is fine, I found the solution here:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=140979

It seems the issue is related to the ACPI embedded controller. But thanks for the reply, SirDice.


----------

